# Huge deep water Amberjack



## Harbison

Huge deep water Amberjack
Friday August 20, 2021, 10:00 AM, The anglers of the Florida Fisherman ll are ready to battle the mighty Amberjack. In charge is Captain Bryon Holland one of the best of the best:



We will be fishing two days before what is known as the...



The Sturgeon Full Moon symbolizes endurance and resilience. Wow! That sounds like our Amberjack. 

We will be fishing waters approaching 300 foot deep; home of the BIG Boys. The only Sturgeon we will see will be that huge full moon. But, hopefully, the Amberjack will be BIG and ready for a fight. 

What an honor having a young married couple with us:



The Great Line Toss:



The weather is Picture Florida Perfect and Will hits the Gold. 

We are out of here:



They grow them BIG way out here:







Trolling is very popular, and productive:





Time to get serious:



Even Tammy can't believe the size of John Martin's monster:





Remember when we said, 'home of the BIG Boys?' 

Well!


----------



## Harbison

'hopefully, the Amberjack will be BIG and ready for a fight'

Sometimes they are too ready. Will has only his reel left. His very heavy rod was absolutely no math for a 'Sturgeon' type Amberjack:



We won some; lost some. One thing is for sure; we were in many real battles. John Martin's monster tip the scales at 97 pounds. Even bigger ones proved who the BOSS really is; just ask Will!



Back at the dock:







Watch John Martin do battle with the 97 pound Donkey of the Sea:












credits

Wikipedia

Eric Deskins

Getty Images


----------



## JoeyWelch

Thats a bunch of worms you got there.
Good job on putting it in the right place though.


----------



## Harbison

Amberjack on the Atlantic side are loaded with worm. We fish in the Gulf. Amberjack caught in the Gulf off Central Florida have virtually NO worms. 
"right place" Always do!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Harbison said:


> Amberjack on the Atlantic side are loaded with worm. We fish in the Gulf. Amberjack caught in the Gulf off Central Florida have virtually NO worms.
> "right place" Always do!


Wrong again Bob.


----------



## jwilson1978

Harbison said:


> Amberjack on the Atlantic side are loaded with worm. We fish in the Gulf. Amberjack caught in the Gulf off Central Florida have virtually NO worms.
> "right place" Always do!


I must not being doing something right I have never caught a AJ or Almaco of any size that didnt have worms! that big pond between Florida and Mexico is the Gulf Right?


----------



## Harbison

Been catching Amberjack for over 60 years. Guess I know them pretty well. Not even close to the amount of worms in Red Grouper.
Have caught & cleaned hundreds of really BIG Amberjacks & many Almaco caught off Madeira Beach, Florida. Virtually NO worms in either. To me Almaco are much better eating than AJ's. 
And yes, we are talking about the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## JoeyWelch

But both are wormy. Full of worms.


----------



## Boat-Dude

Just use Ivermectin (ruby red lip) Flavor, I mean white snapper.


----------



## kmerr80

Hot grease takes care of all that. Or ivermectin...


----------



## jwilson1978

Boat-Dude said:


> Just use Ivermectin (ruby red lip) Flavor, I mean white snapper.


whats the dosage to apply LOL!


----------



## Harbison

"But both are wormy. Full of worms."

WRONG AGAIN!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Harbison said:


> "But both are wormy. Full of worms."
> 
> WRONG AGAIN!


 No Bob, your wrong.....again.🤣😂


----------



## JoeyWelch

You should have stuck to feeding people ruby lips. Lol


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bob what is a sturgeon moon?
Why do you call it that?


----------



## MrFish

So GOM aj's don't have worms? Interesting. Wonder what I been cutting out.


----------



## jwilson1978

MrFish said:


> So GOM aj's don't have worms? Interesting. Wonder what I been cutting out.


Dont eat the gray snapper and spaghetti in Tampa all Im gona say


----------



## jwilson1978

JoeyWelch said:


> Bob what is a sturgeon moon?
> Why do you call it that?


They have a name for every full moon BUCK moon BLOOD moon DICK LIPPED moon ETC....


----------



## Boat-Dude

MrFish said:


> So GOM aj's don't have worms? Interesting. Wonder what I been cutting out.



Their called fish maggots, dangit!!!!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bob, why they call it a sturgeon moon?


----------



## Buster68

Another incredible experience. Thanks for sharing Bob


----------



## Harbison

Covered Sturgeon Moon completely in my latest report.


So GOM aj's don't have worms? Interesting. Wonder what I been cutting out.

Just talked to John Martin. He caught a 97 pound AJ last weekend. NO WORMS!!!

NO WORMS in Central Florida Amberjack.
More from last Friday's trip. 
Caught in waters over 250 feet.


I showcase Florida all over the country. Differently from PEE COLA look what the people from as far away as California are saying:
"Another inspiring post thank you for your dedication and effort!!"


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bob why do you call it a sturgeon moon? You didn’t cover that part.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bob can you confirm that the aj’s in central Florida are taking ivermectin? Do they show any signs of covid?


----------



## stevenattsu

Does Tammy wash her hands after the smoke breaks?


----------



## JoeyWelch

stevenattsu said:


> Does Tammy wash her hands after the smoke breaks?


That explains the smoked hamburgers.


----------



## jack2

tammy's more of a big girl from what i had imagined. 
jack


----------



## Harbison

As covered in my last report:
'The Sturgeon Full Moon symbolizes endurance and resilience. Wow! That sounds like our Amberjack.
We will be fishing waters approaching 300 foot deep; home of the BIG Boys. The only Sturgeon we will see will be that huge full moon. But, hopefully, the Amberjack will be BIG and ready for a fight.'

"Bob can you confirm that the aj’s in central Florida are taking ivermectin? Do they show any signs of covid?"
"That explains the smoked hamburgers." 
More 'kid-stuff' from the land of PEE COLA!
Makes me glad I live in Tampa.
This represents Tampa:
.
This PEE COLA:
*'Catfish Lives Matter!!............... Gallows for them all. Republicans and Democrats'*


----------



## jack2

spelling error...that's p'cola. lol.
jack


----------



## jack2

wrong again, bod.

August's is the first full Moon nicknamed after a large fish. ... August's is called the Sturgeon Moon because *that's when sturgeon were historically fished from the Great Lakes region*. According to the Farmer's Almanac, this particular luminary has other seasonal nicknames, like the Corn Moon and Harvest Moon. 

jack


----------



## jwilson1978

Harbison said:


> As covered in my last report:
> 'The Sturgeon Full Moon symbolizes endurance and resilience. Wow! That sounds like our Amberjack.
> We will be fishing waters approaching 300 foot deep; home of the BIG Boys. The only Sturgeon we will see will be that huge full moon. But, hopefully, the Amberjack will be BIG and ready for a fight.'
> 
> "Bob can you confirm that the aj’s in central Florida are taking ivermectin? Do they show any signs of covid?"
> Wow! another good reason to live in Tampa & not PEE COLA.





3 days ago
August's is the first full Moon nicknamed after a large fish. ... August's is called the Sturgeon Moon because *that's when sturgeon were historically fished from the Great Lakes region*. According to the Farmer's Almanac, this particular luminary has other seasonal nicknames, like the Corn Moon and Harvest Moon.4 days ago

*The Full Sturgeon Moon on August 22 Asks You to Embrace*
https://www.


----------



## jwilson1978

jack2 said:


> wrong again, bod.
> 
> August's is the first full Moon nicknamed after a large fish. ... August's is called the Sturgeon Moon because *that's when sturgeon were historically fished from the Great Lakes region*. According to the Farmer's Almanac, this particular luminary has other seasonal nicknames, like the Corn Moon and Harvest Moon.
> 
> jack


you beat me


----------



## jack2

30 seconds earlier and you would have won a cash prize. lol
jack


----------



## MrFish

Also called a Blue Moon, as in "Once in a blue moon."


----------



## jwilson1978

Harbison said:


> Covered Sturgeon Moon completely in my latest report.
> 
> 
> So GOM aj's don't have worms? Interesting. Wonder what I been cutting out.
> 
> Just talked to John Martin. He caught a 97 pound AJ last weekend. NO WORMS!!!
> 
> NO WORMS in Central Florida Amberjack.
> More from last Friday's trip.
> Caught in waters over 250 feet.
> 
> 
> I showcase Florida all over the country. Differently from PEE COLA look what the people from as far away as California are saying:
> "Another inspiring post thank you for your dedication and effort!!"


people from as far away as California are saying:
Dont think to many people care anything about what Californians have to say. Pick a better state


----------



## Harbison

You saw the same thing I did, but you left out this part:
'The Sturgeon Full Moon symbolizes endurance and resilience.' 
It's also called a BLUE MOON!
PEE COLA represents what I am seeing on here very well.


----------



## jack2

i live in selma, alabama
jack


----------



## jwilson1978

I live in Tuscaloosa Al. Glad to see you getting in touch with your inner smart ass though. LOL!


----------



## JoeyWelch

Tammy rockin that front butt pretty hard. 
Bob you hitting that?


----------



## Harbison

Hunted the Black Belt area of Alabama many times. Love it!
In addition, I am a strong Tides fan.
Like Auburn also.

"Bob you hitting that?"
No idea what that means. I only speak English.


----------



## jack2

jwilson1978 said:


> I live in Tuscaloosa Al. Glad to see you getting in touch with your inner smart ass though. LOL!


wilson, we must be kin somehow.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978

jack2 said:


> wilson, we must be kin somehow.
> jack


For sure. I knew I was gona like you a awhile back. Between you and Joey im gona have to get hernia surgery from laughing!


----------



## jack2

this is a medical clinic that allows you to release all of your endorphins for your health. lol.
Laughter decreases stress hormones and increases immune cells and infection-fighting antibodies, thus improving your resistance to disease. Laughter triggers the release of endorphins, the body's natural feel-*good* chemicals. Endorphins promote an overall sense of well-being and can even temporarily relieve pain. 
jack


----------



## jwilson1978

jack2 said:


> this is a medical clinic that allows you to release all of your endorphins for your health. lol.
> Laughter decreases stress hormones and increases immune cells and infection-fighting antibodies, thus improving your resistance to disease. Laughter triggers the release of endorphins, the body's natural feel-*good* chemicals. Endorphins promote an overall sense of well-being and can even temporarily relieve pain.
> jack


I'M feeling pretty damn good right now!


----------



## Chadddd

What have I missed about BOB over the years?


----------



## jack2

JoeyWelch said:


> Tammy rockin that front butt pretty hard.
> Bob you hitting that?


he's gotta be. remember, way back in '67.....steely dan.




jack


----------



## jack2

Chadddd said:


> What have I missed about BOB over the years?


absolutely nothing.
jack


----------



## jack2

Chadddd said:


> What have I missed about BOB over the years?


wait.....i maybe wrong....have you ever had a stringer full of ruby lips to take home from a charter?
jack


----------



## Chadddd

jack2 said:


> absolutely nothing.
> jack


I haven’t been on PFF in a long time, I don’t remember bob taking such A Beating


----------



## jack2

he likes it. why would anyone keep posting on an unfriendly environment?
jack


----------



## jwilson1978

Wait! What? Unfriendly I thought everyone talked like this been doing it my whole life! Maybe I need to reassess my friends!.............. Na way to much fun!


----------



## ST1300rider

Chadddd said:


> I haven’t been on PFF in a long time, I don’t remember bob taking such A Beating


I think some are just tired of his posting nothing but spam for his charter boat company.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Harbison said:


> Tammy can't believe the size of John Martin's monster:


Bob its writing like this that Starts people talking….


----------



## jwilson1978

JoeyWelch said:


> Bob its writing like this that Starts people talking….


With everyone knowing damn well Tammy has seen a load of monsters in her day


----------



## Chadddd

jack2 said:


> he likes it. why would anyone keep posting on an unfriendly environment?
> jack


It does look fun


----------



## gator75

"Even Tammy can't believe the size of John Martin's monster:"

I laughed.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bob, whats your opinion of the FG knot? Thumb up or Thumb down?


----------



## Harbison

"I think some are just tired of his posting nothing but spam for his charter boat company."
Bob has NO charter boat company. Never had & never will! I post on only the best headboat out there. Hubbard's has been taking people fishing ever since 1928. They stay in business because they are the best. I respect that!
I receive absolutely nothing in return other than sharing our Florida with those who want to know more about how great our fishing really is. To me sharing in payback for living a lifetime in Paradise. 
Tired: Simple solution... DON'T READ IT! 

"Bob its writing like this that Starts people talking…." Thousands all over the country have enjoyed that thread. Only negative comments are on here. Get your mind out of the gutter!
John Martin's monster in question:


----------



## MrFish

Harbison said:


> I post on only the best headboat out there.


Have you fished on any boats up this way?


----------



## Harbison

FG Knot... Love it! Great way to go from braid to mono.


Have never had th opportunity to fish the Pensacola area. Would love to. Feel sure the fishing is fantastic.


----------



## Harbison

On a serious note:

Tomorrow morning I will be in the hospital for heart surgery. Fun & games over for a while.


----------



## jack2

good luck, bob. wishing you all the best. hang in there ole buddy.
jack


----------



## MrFish

I don't think you have enough turns on that FG.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Harbison said:


> On a serious note:
> 
> Tomorrow morning I will be in the hospital for heart surgery. Fun & games over for a while.


All jokes aside Bob. I wish you the best with the surgery and you’ll be in my prayers when I lay down tonight.
Seriously.


----------



## JoeyWelch

MrFish said:


> I don't think you have enough turns on that FG.


That amount of turns is absolutely the best of the best to use.


----------



## jwilson1978

Harbison said:


> On a serious note:
> 
> Tomorrow morning I will be in the hospital for heart surgery. Fun & games over for a while.


I Told ya!!!! Just kidding Good luck for sure man!


----------



## jack2

ok, wilson. you're up next. since bob is out of the game for a while, you need to post up some of your deep-drop charters. what charter name you go by? the golden rule. lol.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978

jack2 said:


> ok, wilson. you're up next. since bob is out of the game for a while, you need to post up some of your deep-drop charters. what charter name you go by? the golden rule. lol.
> jack


Lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## jwilson1978

jwilson1978 said:


> Lmao!!!!!!!


First up hake aka the rare trophy gulf codfish 3000 for a 10 hour trip any tiles or grouper go to the captain and crew


----------



## jack2

seriously though, we don't catch but one maybe two hake on a trip. they seem to be scarce. but, they are really good to eat. actually, i'm looking for something i can get a stringer full like on hubbards. do you know what a porgy is? lol.
jack


----------



## MrFish

jack2 said:


> seriously though, we don't catch but one maybe two hake on a trip. they seem to be scarce. but, they are really good to eat. actually, i'm looking for something i can get a stringer full like on hubbards. do you know what a porgy is? lol.
> jack


Man o man, do I have a trip for you! Bring plenty of ice, we going for some canal tuna.


----------



## jack2

MrFish said:


> Man o man, do I have a trip for you! Bring plenty of ice, we going for some canal tuna.


been there done that. you cheaper than $500?
jack


----------



## jack2

i'll take canal fishing for 100, alex. lol
jack


----------



## jwilson1978

jack2 said:


> seriously though, we don't catch but one maybe two hake on a trip. they seem to be scarce. but, they are really good to eat. actually, i'm looking for something i can get a stringer full like on hubbards. do you know what a porgy is? lol.
> jack


Porgy ha you must mean a white snapper you novice! LOL .Easiest fish to catch if you cheat with a electric and a L-bar you can bring them up 5 at a time


----------



## jack2

jwilson1978 said:


> Porgy ha you must mean a white snapper you novice! LOL .Easiest fish to catch if you cheat with a electric and a L-bar you can bring them up 5 at a time


but i'm not racist!!! lol.
jack


----------



## MrFish

jack2 said:


> been there done that. you cheaper than $500?
> jack


You want cheap, you should call the Flowers girl. Heard she might have a new charter boat soon.....


----------



## jack2

anyways fish (josh), those icw tuna are really small. 
jack


----------



## MrFish

jack2 said:


> anyways fish (josh), those icw tuna are really small.
> jack


Well, you want a big one, let me call Chris V. He loves to catch sunfish.


----------



## jack2

MrFish said:


> Well, you want a big one, let me call Chris V. He loves to catch sunfish.


ain't no sunfish in salt water. now you're beginning to sound like hubbards charters. lol.
jack


----------



## MrFish

jack2 said:


> ain't no sunfish in salt water. now you're beginning to sound like hubbards charters. lol.
> jack


Mola mola sunfish. Hahaha


----------



## jwilson1978

MrFish said:


> Well, you want a big one, let me call Chris V. He loves to catch sunfish.


Y’all got me have no idea what a ICW tuna is sunfish bream like or Moa y’all left my dumb ass


----------



## MrFish

Jay has rebranded them as baby whales.


----------



## jack2

MrFish said:


> Mola mola sunfish. Hahaha


i' m telling you. i fished for them and there are no mola mola in icw. end of story.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978

jack2 said:


> i' m telling you. i fished for them and there are no mola mola in icw. end of story.
> jack


I have seen them on the beach in lawn chairs I think didn’t want to get ate so I kept my distance


----------



## MrFish

jack2 said:


> i' m telling you. i fished for them and there are no mola mola in icw. end of story.
> jack


Gotta hold your mouth right.


----------



## jack2

jwilson1978 said:


> I have seen them on the beach in lawn chairs I think didn’t want to get ate so I kept my distance


i have never seen a fish in a lawn chair on the beach. lol.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978

jack2 said:


> i have never seen a fish in a lawn chair on the beach. lol.
> jack


Oh I thought we were talking about mola’s and baby whales


----------



## jwilson1978

jwilson1978 said:


> Oh I thought we were talking about mola’s and baby whales


You guys are confusing


----------



## jack2

"a fish in a lawn chair"? lol. 
jack


----------



## jwilson1978

jack2 said:


> "a fish in a lawn chair"? lol.
> jack


Oh had a moment.lol but what is a ICW tuna


----------



## jack2

icw is the intracostal waterway that runs thru gulf shore, oba, p'cola. it's a canal just inside the beaches. 




__





intracoastal waterway - Google Search






www.google.com




jack


----------



## Harbison

Thank guys. Need all the support I can get. Having what is know as a 'WATCHMAN' installed in my heart. Low risk, but I am scared as hell.

"I don't think you have enough turns on that FG." Evidently 'FG' means something different to you from what it does to me. 

Deep Drop: Love it! have been on many. 
Photography, eating & sharing have always been important to me. 
I took the following pictures well over 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida.


----------



## jwilson1978

jack2 said:


> icw is the intracostal waterway that runs thru gulf shore, oba, p'cola. it's a canal just inside the beaches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> intracoastal waterway - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jack


 I know what and where the ICW is what’s he calling a ICW tuna I’ve miss something y’all help the slow guy


----------



## jwilson1978

Harbison said:


> Thank guys. Need all the support I can get. Having what is know as a 'WATCHMAN' installed in my heart. Low risk, but I am scared as hell.
> 
> "I don't think you have enough turns on that FG." Evidently 'FG' means something different to you from what it does to me.
> 
> Deep Drop: Love it! have been on many.
> Photography, eating & sharing have always been important to me.
> I took the following pictures well over 100 miles off Madeira Beach, Florida.


Like I said good luck with it hope you recover soon can’t wait to talk smack again!


----------



## jack2

i've taken coumadin since '05 and have learned to manipulate it's efficacy. the foods i eat is what to monitor when the doc says you will be on blood thinners the rest of your life. my family on my mothers side has a gene that makes "thick blood". so i have to take 10mg of warfarin daily. i understand your circumstances, bob.
jack


----------



## MrFish

Harbison said:


> "I don't think you have enough turns on that FG." Evidently 'FG' means something different to you from what it does to me.


I'm not sure you know what you typed originally.


----------



## jwilson1978

jwilson1978 said:


> I know what and where the ICW is what’s he calling a ICW tuna I’ve miss something y’all help the slow guy


I see he said a can


jwilson1978 said:


> I know what and where the ICW is what’s he calling a ICW tuna I’ve miss something y’all help the slow guy


I see now I read it wrong canal tuna what’s that


----------



## JoeyWelch

Harbison said:


> Thank guys. Need all the support I can get. Having what is know as a 'WATCHMAN' installed in my heart. Low risk, but I am scared as hell.


Dont sweat it Bob. You’ll be back on here setting us straight in no time.
I’ll be saving up some memes while we wait.


----------



## Harbison

Eliquis works really well. But is extremely expensive. 
Memes: Sounds good!


----------



## jwilson1978

Harbison said:


> Eliquis works really well. But is extremely expensive.
> Memes: Sounds good!





Harbison said:


> Eliquis works really well. But is extremely expensive.
> Memes: Sounds good!


Really glad it went smoothly


----------



## jwilson1978

jwilson1978 said:


> Really glad it went smoothly


crazy man has hart surgery and back and ready to talk smack Lol. Good for you but get ready!


----------



## jack2

welcome back bob. hope everything went well.
jack


----------



## Harbison

Thank you so much. Need all the support I can get.
Under a lot of restrictions, but doing well.


----------



## jwilson1978

Harbison said:


> Thank you so much. Need all the support I can get.
> Under a lot of restrictions, but doing well.


So no AJ fishing this weekend?


----------



## Harbison

Will tell you everything.
I have been charging through swamps & balancing on boat deck for 70 years. Now I am paying the price. My leg are shot; am forced to use a walker to walk. Was taking the walker on the boat with me. Finally, a couple of years ago, it got too dangerous for me to go on those extended trips. Have not been on the boat since.
Tammy takes most of the pictures; John Martin the videos. 
Sir, I fished on the Florida Fisherman l, and later ll, for over 40 years. I love sharing; took all my own pics & video. To me sharing is every bit as important as actually being on the boat.
At my request Dylan Hubbard forwards the raw pics/video to me, I then edit and share. This helps keep my mind active. I spend an insane amount of time editing pic & video.. I receive absolutely nothing for doing so other than the thanks from people all over the country; people who just can't get enough of our Florida. 
Cancer took my wife of 39 years & our youngest daughter. The shock all but killed me. In a way sharing is therapy to me.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Bob your in good company around here. We just like to cut up a little bit. If we didn’t like you, we wouldn’t say anything at all. As long as people are hacking on you , your in good standing.

Ride up here to South Alabama sometime and I’ll take you catfishing. If you don’t mind fishing with colored folk.


----------



## jack2

anybody know this gentleman?
jack


----------



## Harbison

" As long as people are hacking on you , your in good standing." Fantastic!

"Ride up here to South Alabama sometime and I’ll take you catfishing. If you don’t mind fishing with colored folk."
Have never fished for catfish. It would be an honor leaning from the best.

"If you don’t mind fishing with colored folk."
Love to! many of my fishing friends are 'color folk.'

One of my best friends:


Sargent Tony Baker Hillsborough County Sheriff's Department Retired


----------



## stevenattsu

Joey's wife was even featured in a fishing show a few years back


----------



## jwilson1978

stevenattsu said:


> Joey's wife was even featured in a fishing show a few years back


That was Geat!!!!!! To damn Funny


----------



## Harbison

Cool!


----------

